# Grey card/canon t2i



## jowensphoto (Apr 11, 2012)

So it's that easy, huh?

Canon T2i Grey Card Tutorial | eHow.com


----------



## Dao (Apr 11, 2012)

I do not have grey card yet (shopping for one now). But I think if you shoot raw, you can take a photo of the grey card in that lighting condition and then start shooting other photos with the same lighting condition.  And correct them during post production.  So that you do not need to keep changing it in your camera during shooting.


Shoot the grey card -> Shoot other photos -> <lighting condition change> -> Shoot the grey card again -> Continue shooting .... .... ....


In Lightroom, open the grey card photo and use the eye dropper to click the grey card in the image.  And then save the white balance setting as preset.  From that, you can apply that settings to all other photos that under the same environment.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 11, 2012)

That was the other technique I came up with. 

To do that (asking to make sure I've got it right), I would shoot the grey card, continue shooting in same light. Open in DPP, copy settings from grey card shot, then paste to the other photos?

Thanks a lot for the help, btw


----------



## Dao (Apr 11, 2012)

I think in DPP, you can do the same. (I could be wrong) Eye dropper on the grey card and then save the white balance settings for use in other photos.   I am at work now cannot check the DPP, so I am not 100% sure.

Of course, for those who shoot jpeg, adjust the camera settings is better.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 11, 2012)

Oooooh okay. Duh. That makes more sense than what I was coming up with.

I stick with RAW, like the control it gives me.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 11, 2012)

I use a Lastolite EZBalance gray card because it's collapsable (it's really fabric on a foldable spring form).  About $25.

I only shoot RAW.  So the process is:  (1) when you start a shoot, take a photo of the gray card.  (2) Shoot as your normally would - nothing to set on the camera. (3) If lighting changes, re-shoot the gray card. (4) Use the gray-card frame as the reference when post-processing to apply white balance to all shots taken in that same lighting.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 11, 2012)

+1 on the Lastolite EzyBalance card.

Why you should use an EzyBalance « Lastolite School of Photography


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 11, 2012)

KMH suggested this little guy to me earlier this week:

Amazon.com: GENUINE WhiBal G7 Certified Neutral White Balance Card - Pocket Card (2.1"x3.35"): Camera & Photo


----------

